# More ptsb cases



## mister32 (17 Mar 2017)

http://www.thetimes.co.uk/edition/ireland/more-borrowers-overcharged-by-bank-9sjl0sfst


----------



## Brendan Burgess (18 Mar 2017)

Interesting article.  Has anyone reconciled all the figures for ptsb/Springboard? 

"
Permanent TSB has identified a further 150 tracker mortgage customers that were overcharged as a result of mismanagement of bank loans.

The bank’s review of its loan book has uncovered more customers, in addition to the 1,372 affected borrowers that it had previously identified. Those affected by the bank’s error were either charged the incorrect rate or wrongly denied a tracker rate by the bank."

Does this mean that they have identified _only _150 customers on top of the 1,372 from last year? 

I thought that this was interesting: 

"Mr Masding said he was keen to emphasise that the issue was industry-wide and not confined to PTSB. He added that he expected the Central Bank to “exercise sanctions” against all banks once the programme was completed."

Brendan


----------



## Freshstart (18 Mar 2017)

Not all customers mister32 just some of us unfortunate customers getting this plucked out of thin air rate of 3.25. Definitely no lessons learned when we are still being dragged through the wringer by PTSB.


----------

